# Countdown to Sea Bass



## Captain Ahab (Dec 31, 2008)

I will post a picture each day until the Final Countdown!

17 days!


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 31, 2008)

I cannot wait for this trip, fish will be jumping in the boat because they will have no chance with Ethan's new rod and reel :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2009)

16 Days to go 

Not much time

Have you tied any rigs? WHAT are you waiting for?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2009)

15 Day - Need some fresh surf clams!


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 3, 2009)

I plan on dominating.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 4, 2009)

13 Days to go

Leibs will be sick (again)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

12 days until FISH ON


We have Steptoo pouring lead weights

I am tying rigs

and heating up the oven!


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 5, 2009)

And I'm getting nasty on some stanky.


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2009)

are you gonna run the who chunks first pool? 
i'll take leibs!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2009)

redbug said:


> are you gonna run the who chunks first pool?
> i'll take leibs!!!




You would loose - while Leibs does lots of funny and amusing things he has yet to chum the rail

No one on this trip is a puker - sorry


11 days to go


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that all the excitement of his new seabass combo will bring up the cookies....

I hope you guys load the boat be sure to get some pictures


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2009)

9 day until we leave! NINE


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the guy giving Todd bunny ears was the drunk who puked all night then busted his nose the next day. I don't think he caught a single fish. BUT I DID!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2009)

Leibs16 said:


> I think the guy giving Todd bunny ears was the drunk who puked all night then busted his nose the next day. I don't think he caught a single fish. BUT I DID!!!!



Yeah - that guy was great! He stayed in the cabin and turned three shades of green and fished for about 30 minutes


He is an AA poster boy!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2009)

I cannot freakin wait, I am already digging out my gear for it. Who is driving? I could borrow my dad's truck if need be.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> I cannot freakin wait, I am already digging out my gear for it. Who is driving? I could borrow my dad's truck if need be.




I thought that was the plan? If not, we have the fish van


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2009)

8 days to go count them - EIGHT


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2009)

Seven days - one week - we leave Friday night one week from today

i went to Dicks (and used the $10.00 off again!!!!!) and purchased mono for leaders 50lb yesterday


Gonna tie tie tie!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 10, 2009)

On the Sith day before Sea Bass my true love gave to me



One Crappy Weather Forecast!

*Supposed to be below zero on Friday, January 16, 2009*


WE WILL STILL FISH!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2009)

It is MONDAY - 5 five five five days to go


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tied Rigs today!!!! Secret weapon is in the bag!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2009)

Leibs16 said:


> Tied Rigs today!!!! Secret weapon is in the bag!!!



Whats the secret weapon? Keep as many fingers and toes as u can from being removed due to frost bite? I actually wish I was going just to have a good old time, but after seeing the weather forecast, no thanks. Hope u guys stay warm, and safe. And catch some fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2009)

Leibs secret weapons are *made by the Sea Bass *and work really well in protecting the Sea Bass from being caught. Each year he breaks out a "secret weapon" lure, bait or something else screwy and each year he quickly discards the "secret weapon" as everyone else hooks up with fish and he only gets to reel in to change his baits.

4 days FOUR


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2009)

We leave Friday at 9 pm! 

3 three three three three days to go

___________________________________________
*Predicted temps at the dock:*

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 17.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 28.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25.
_______________________________________


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 14, 2009)

I see you've returned to your Capt. Ahab moniker and resurrected your old user picture.

Gettin' your game face on for the trip ??? :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2009)

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a *low around 10. *Wind chill values *as low as -5*. West wind between 15 and 17 mph.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a *high near 26.* West wind between 10 and 13 mph becoming light. 



Very chilly get ready to freeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 15, 2009)

Be that a picture of the White Whale, Captain ???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2009)

Today is the day

got up earlier then usual as i have done nothing to prepare other then dragging gear from the freezing garage to the dining room (wife loves that :shock: )

Forecast for today:

SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON
FREEZING SPRAY ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON



It is a balmy 10 degrees out right now - cannot wait to get out on the water 
















Remember your sunscreen


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm prepared to dominate.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2009)

Leibs16 said:


> I'm prepared to dominate.




You mean PUKE?


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 16, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm prepared to dominate.
> ...



Gonna be too cold to puke. It'll freeze before it leaves your mouth !!! :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck guys


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 16, 2009)

Cant wait for the report and pics. Be sure to bundle up


----------



## Popeye (Jan 17, 2009)

jl_rotary,

Welcome to the site.

Nice doormat in your avitar. I can't wait to get to the salt water and get me some Flounders.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 17, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> jl_rotary,
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Nice doormat in your avitar. I can't wait to get to the salt water and get me some Flounders.


Thanks, I cant wait for some flatties myself


----------

